# Flux SF45 or Union Force



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a fan of Union, but when I went to pick up some Forces I saw the SF45. I've ridden the DMCC on a Jones Flagship, worked really well, super comfy. I'm looking for a binding for my new YES GDOH board, which is mid-flex. I ride it all, tree runs when there's good snow, and on hardpacked I like to bomb the groomers and hit the small jump lines. I heard the SF45 is stiff, but how does it compare to the Force from Union?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It will be stiffer than the Forces. Better though I think.

If you can a better compromise between them would be TT30's or DS45's.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i ride tt30s...best bindings ive ever had. very versatile.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride the Force and have Flux bindings as well. They have 2 very different feels. With the force the basplate has more flex and allows more natural flex of the board, the ankle strap is stiffer and more responsive, and the toe strap is very basic and not very responsive. 

The Flux baseplate is somewhat stiff, the ankle strap is more cushioned and less responsive and the toe cap is super responsive. Because of the cush straps they're more comfortable when you're in them for long periods of time. 

The flux take longer to strap into because the ratchets dont slide down the ladders as easy as the Union ratchets do and the flux take longer to tighten because they're softer, where as the union have less play and are tight almost on contact with the boot. 

Really it comes down to preference of feel and fit with the binding.


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I ride the Force and have Flux bindings as well. They have 2 very different feels. With the force the basplate has more flex and allows more natural flex of the board, the ankle strap is stiffer and more responsive, and the toe strap is very basic and not very responsive.
> 
> The Flux baseplate is somewhat stiff, the ankle strap is more cushioned and less responsive and the toe cap is super responsive. Because of the cush straps they're more comfortable when you're in them for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I've been on Union Inverters for a long time, and liked the toe cap of the DMCC, which is what got me looking at the Flux line, and I heard they're super comfy. My Unions right now are good, but sometimes I wish I had a bit more stiffness, not much, but just a tad. I only looked at the SF45 because of the semi-similar dampeners on the base allowing for some board flex, which the TT doesn't offer. 

*How much stiffer do you think the highback will be on the SF45 compared to the Force?*


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

IMO, the highbacks feel the same on both. The difference is in the cushion/flex of the straps. I've never really noticed the baseplate flex mentioned by Extremo. I'll have to take a look at this the next time.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Extremo is right about tightening the straps on flux bindings. I have to tighten the straps, give my boot a litte wiggle, and then give the rachet one more pull to get them right. The toe caps are awesome though and can only remember one time when it came off, but that was when I ate it on a knuckle pretty hard.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

I switched from Force's to SF45's, and the highback flex is not all that different. The SF45's do feel a little stiffer, but I also feel a lot more locked in with the SF45's due to the fact that I can get the straps tighter more comfortably due to the extra padding when compared to the Force. IMO the 2 bindings aren't very different when it comes to response, and while the SF45 highback definitely feels stiffer when you flex it by hand, the feel when strapped in isn't too stiff by any means. I ride it all, from kickers in the park to steep tree lines, and I would definitely recommend the SF45's, the toe strap is PLUSH unlike on the Force, and so far, the durability has been great. I can answer any specific questions if you want to PM me...


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmm.... I am monitoring this thread, I currently have a pair of Union Force's on a BSOD and I am learning their design limitations, specifically the straps. I like to _CRANK_ my ankle straps and the Unions aren't really cutting it. I can never seem to get them tight enough and when I do, they eventually slip and they hurt after awhile, so I've been looking for something more cushioned, adjustable and responsive.

I've been taking a hard look at either the DMCC or SF45 for next season. Does anyone have a shot of the mouting disk for flux?


----------



## Meatball707 (Jan 27, 2011)

)(ood said:


> I switched from Force's to SF45's, and the highback flex is not all that different. The SF45's do feel a little stiffer, but I also feel a lot more locked in with the SF45's due to the fact that I can get the straps tighter more comfortably due to the extra padding when compared to the Force. IMO the 2 bindings aren't very different when it comes to response, and while the SF45 highback definitely feels stiffer when you flex it by hand, the feel when strapped in isn't too stiff by any means. I ride it all, from kickers in the park to steep tree lines, and I would definitely recommend the SF45's, the toe strap is PLUSH unlike on the Force, and so far, the durability has been great. I can answer any specific questions if you want to PM me...


Thanks! I ended up getting some SF45s this weekend and got to ride yesterday with them. Tons of adjustments, and to me they were the perfect stiffness. Just a bit more responsive than my Inverters(Force/Data mix). I really like them a lot and after messing with the adjustments though out the day, really have them dialed in and find them to be extremely comfortable with a secure feeling. My Unions are great too, but the Flux I just got are a step up. Thanks for all the feed back guys. 


As for DMCC Vs SF45, now I actually have some experience with both and unless your doing big mountain lines, Jeremy Jones, or Xaiver style, the SF45 will work for everything, probably those big lines too. The DMCCs high back is pretty stiff, if I were to rate the two on a stiff scale 10 being the stiffest. I would say 7 on the SF and 9 on the DMCC.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

SF45 > Force. It's not even a contest.


----------

